# [SOLVED] Not sure what this all means....



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have been having issues with my pc crashing randomly and getting a lot of windows errors. I try hard to keep my system free from spyware etc. I have ad-aware, a-squared, and avira protecting my pc as well as comodo firewall running. I used pc doctor to run a system test, and on system memory I got the following errors.
1. Bit High Test Failed
2. Nibble Move Test Failed
3. Walking One Left Test Failed
4. Walking One Right Test Failed
5. Auxiliary Pattern Test Failed
6. Advanced Pattern Test Failed
7. Checker Board Test Failed
I have a Hp Pavilion a1730n, and the only upgrades I have done is replaced the dvd drive, and put in a cheap video card that is supposed to work with my PSU. I used to have a bigger card in before and never had an issue with it. I don't really know what those errors are, and was wondering if this is causing my system to crash and give me the windows errors?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*

try running a memory stick diagnostic test

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso



here is both bootable CD verison and floppy disk version


floppy disk version is easier for new users


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*

Okay I couldn't get the memory test from there to work(I'm just really not sure what to do with it I don't have a floppy drive and I could never get the CD version working.) However I went through windows administrative tools and used the memory diagnostic tool there, and it gave me an error saying I have a hardware malfunction consult manufacturer. If I had payed closer attention to this it wouldn't be a big deal but my warranty is a little over a month expired now. When I ran pc doctor it checked my hard drive, motherboard, ram, etc I only got errors on the system memory tests would it be safe to say that it is more than likely my ram that is causing the trouble or if you were in my shoes would you just take it in for repairs?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*

In your shoes I would just replace the memory sticks >>>> most all memory now days has a life time warranty >>>> so you can RMA your memory to the manufacturer for replacement, but this can take weeks

so you may want to buy some replacement ram while you wait ?


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*

Ok thanks, I think I am just going to buy some ram do you have any suggestions on brands and anything specific I should look for?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*

Corsair / crucial / OCZ / patriot are all very good brands


get DDR2-800 PC6400 with 4-4-4-12 timings and rated for at least 2.1 volts



like this one: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*

Cool!!! Thank you very much for taking the time to help me out!!! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*

happy to help :wave:



keep us posted once you get your new ram installed >>>>>


----------



## lockyer (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*



lazarus2345 said:


> I have been having issues with my pc crashing randomly and getting a lot of windows errors. I try hard to keep my system free from spyware etc. I have ad-aware, a-squared, and avira protecting my pc as well as comodo firewall running. I used pc doctor to run a system test, and on system memory I got the following errors.
> 1. Bit High Test Failed
> 2. Nibble Move Test Failed
> 3. Walking One Left Test Failed
> ...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Not sure what this all means....*

@ lockyer
Please start your own post to avoid confusion.


----------

